# diablo 2 reset?



## searinus (9. April 2009)

ich habe von einigen leuten im diablo chat gehört das bald wieder ein reset kommen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

stimmt des oder stimmt des nich???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ja wann und wenn nein kommt nochmal einer?????


----------



## bliblubb (9. April 2009)

es kommt sicherlich noch einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber in der nächsten zeit glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (9. April 2009)

reset stimmt nicht gans

die ladder chars werden nur non ladder xD


----------



## Aberon (9. April 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> reset stimmt nicht gans
> 
> die ladder chars werden nur non ladder xD



Was ist eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen Ladder-Char und Non-Ladder-Char?
Hat man denn einen Nachteil wenn der Char auf einmal Non-Ladder ist?

(Sry hab nich viel Ahnung von Diablo 2 und werds demnächst mal durchspielen)


----------



## bliblubb (9. April 2009)

es gib manche sachen dies nur ind ladder gibt glaube ich 
ansonsten gibt es da keinen großen unterschied
bis auf das halt jedes jahr die ganzen ladder charakter zu non ladder werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (10. April 2009)

bliblubb schrieb:


> es gib manche sachen dies nur ind ladder gibt glaube ich
> ansonsten gibt es da keinen großen unterschied
> bis auf das halt jedes jahr die ganzen ladder charakter zu non ladder werden
> 
> ...



Keinen großen Unterschied? O_o

Alleine schon das in NON-Ladder noch mehr Cheater sind ist schonmal sehr ausschlaggebend ^^

Der wohl wichtigste Unterschied ist
das man in Non-Ladder keine Runen höher als DOL hochcuben kann,was schon mal ziemlich sche**e ist.
Dann gibt es ein paar Unique-Items die nur in der Ladder droppen können. (zb. Griffon's Eye,Grabräuber,Schnitters Tribut,Andariels Antlitz,Gheeds Glück usw.
Zudem gibt es noch Ladderspezifische Runenwörter die halt auch nur dort gehen. ( Kannste hier gucken,wo ladder dran steht )
und die Monster haben ein wenig mehr Leben in der Ladder obs beim Damage jetzt auch so ist weiss ich leider gerade nicht mehr ausm Kopf.

und nen Reset wird es wohl erst mit 1.13 geben wann auch immer der kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long jeef


----------



## searinus (10. April 2009)

also ich weiß nur dass man bei non-ladder nich über 15k dmg herrauskommen kann (weiß nich ob des stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aber am liebsten würde ich die ganzen hacker killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wegen denen ist das nämlich so!!!

und noch schlimmer sind die noobs die auf die tricks der hacker reinfallen!


----------



## Aberon (10. April 2009)

Ok danke für die vielen Antworten bezüglich meiner Frage.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. April 2009)

Also angezeigt werden auch bei non-ladder chars über 15K Dmg... (z.B. Feuerball-Sorc)... ich möchte behaupten, die werden auch wirklich am Monster angerichtet (abzüglich der resistenzen etc.).


----------



## Nick1414 (16. April 2009)

Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber wie bescheuert wäre denn eine Begrenzung im Maximalschaden? ...
Also, jetzt mal zu den ECHTEN Unterschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon gesagt, es gibt Ladder Only - Items, die man im NL nicht bekommen kann,
darüber hinaus eben auch die Einschränkung, was Runen angeht.
Was zwar nicht am Spiel selbst liegt, aber für mich noch mit ziemlich wichtig ist, ist der Handel im NL.
Da alle Chars, die jemals erstellt und ab und zu mal eingelogt wurden, im NL Mode liegen,
gibt es im Vergleich zum Ladder Mode natürlich auch unverhältnismäßig mehr Uniques/PG's usw...
Das heißt, wer seinen Char an den NL Mode verliert und sich denkt, mit seinen Items noch gut was ertraden zu können,
wird in den meisten Fällen ein böses Erwachen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel dazu

Cheerio


----------



## Seelenleer (16. April 2009)

Eh nonladder macht ne gute bow ama schon 18k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fb sos ca 30k
Das höchste am dmg ist ne Light sos perf eq 60k dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur 1-60000 is scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beste char zum lvln oder für runs ist einfach hammerdin > 20-20k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. April 2009)

Naja, den Hammerdin würde ich nicht auf 20K bringen... dabei muss man Zaubergeschwindigkeit einbüßen die mir da wichtiger wäre, denn der Schaden Pro Sekunde steigt beim erreichen der nächsten Zaubergeschwindigkeitsstufe deutlich... ansonsten ja, er ist und bleibt der alleskönner.


----------



## jeef (16. April 2009)

Seelenleer schrieb:


> 1.Eh nonladder macht ne gute bow ama schon 18k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1.Was für eine Cold oder Physisch oder vllt. sogar Fire ^^ mit ner Dex-Only MS/Strafe nicht möglich auch mit allen möglichen Auren nicht
Cold bin ich mit net sicher glaube auch auch net
und was hat das mit nl zutun? ^^
2.jo passt
Bei ner Light soso komme ich auf 
3.8 - 70248 DMG plus -25 Lightresi der Gegner (man könnte auch mehr -Lightresi gehen aber ob das rein rechnerisch mehr DMG macht ka und keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber wer attackt schon mit Blitzschlag O_o außer bei Bossen?!! Kettenblitz >
4. wieso sollte das scheisse sein? Grund? zudem es kein 1-60k gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5.Sicherlich nicht,ahh ganz vergessen ihr habt ja alle Enigma das macht die Sache schon anders 
20-20k geht auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is nur der Screendmg  müsste 19k ~

PS: Meisten DMG macht immer noch ne Java (ChS ist einfac > all )



Yaggoth schrieb:


> Naja, den Hammerdin würde ich nicht auf 20K bringen... dabei muss man Zaubergeschwindigkeit einbüßen die mir da wichtiger wäre, denn der Schaden Pro Sekunde steigt beim erreichen der nächsten Zaubergeschwindigkeitsstufe deutlich... ansonsten ja, er ist und bleibt der alleskönner.


Wieso so schlimm ist das auch net.
75% fc (10 fps -> 2,5 Zauber pro Sekunde)
125% fc (9 fps -> 2,7 Zauber pro Sekunde)
Unterschieden sich im Highendbereich bei ungefähr dem selben Equip (wegen dem FC was wir brauchen^^)
um ~2k DMG pro Sekunde und ich glaube das ja wohl vollkommen egal bei nem Hammerdin der sowieso alles umprügelt
und das sogar nackt.

Ich habe es auch lieber mit mehr fc aber beim hammerdin is es echt fast egal (aber ihr müsst ja alle rumtelen -.-)


----------



## Thí (19. April 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> also ich weiß nur dass man bei non-ladder nich über 15k dmg herrauskommen kann (weiß nich ob des stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie jetzt? Erst weißt dus und dann weißt du nicht ob es stimmt Oo


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

> Wir bereiten uns auf einen Diablo 2 Ladder-Reset vor, der zeitgleich mit der Veröffentlichung des 1.13 Patches stattfinden soll, der momentan in der Entwicklung ist. Wir kennen das endgültige Veröffentlichungsdatum für den Patch noch nicht, wollen aber schon einmal vorwarnen, dass ein Reset gegen Ende April bereits denkbar wäre. Sobald die Veröffentlichung des Patches näher rückt, werden wir weitere Informationen bekannt geben.


Das Statement von Bashiok.
Also wahrscheinlich Ende April kommt 1.13 und damit auch der Ladder-Reset.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass die Ladder früher periodisch zurückgesetzt worden ist. Wurde das dann automatisch oder manuell gemacht? Wenns automatisch gewesen wär würde ja eh früher oder später die Ladder zurückgesetzt, ev bevor der nächste Patch kommt. Oder sehe ich das falsch? (Vom möglichen baldigen Patchtermin abgesehen)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. April 2009)

Ob ende April der Patch kommt oder nicht; Mein Convectionistenpaladin wird weitergespielt  ... habe nämlich im Moment von WoW und WAR den Kaffee ziemlich auf .... Sprich ich brauche eine MMORPG Pause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

